# What other usernames do you or have you used on other web forums.



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No need to mention the specific forums, but what are your other usernames:

I am TallPaul on a couple of automotive related sites. 

I am InlinePaul (for inline engine configurations) on a stick shift site, but if they would let me switch it, I would become Clutchfork (for the old-fashioned, pre-hydraulic clutch actuation mechanism)

I am Harvey (my middle name) on another music site.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Juicebox101.....hmmm SarahMoore on another, I've used Sarah Louise Beatrice Moore before, and others I probably dont remember.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am Fiddle Aunt on my folk music site.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm HutchFan on the All About Jazz forum, a reference to the jazz vibraphonist Bobby Hutcherson.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

On a tech forum I post on, my username is "Ichinenjuu"; my Japanophilia was especially strong when I was 14 and I picked it because it was a cool-sounding Japanese word (it means "all year round", but I didn't pick it because of the meaning lol).

On another forum my username is "Triscuit", which is my nickname


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Let's see, I've used Infernaldoomfire, Raptor, Volcanic Doomfire (I was young, don't ask), Chronicler of Ancient Sunlight, The Last Orphan of Rachel, Iphigenia in Tauris, Zepheniah Diggs, Eryl Flynn, Harmonica.. All save one were for one time accounts not requiring permanent names; I just like coming up with them.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Sometimes, I use the same name, sometimes a different one. As much as I try to pick a unique name that might take days in planning, I am always amazed that, when trying to join a new site, my name is already taken, usually by someone in China. I have the impression that they must hack sites, steal the user names, and park them on other sites with phony profiles. Perhaps they think you'll pay them to give your name back?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I have enough trouble remembering the various passwords and pincodes.
If I started using different usernames I'd be completely lost in cyberspace, so Jos it is everywhere.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From 1999 to 2006 I have been Dragon Phoenix on a number of bulletin boards. After that I have used this nickname.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm *Sugandaraja* on quite a few fragrance boards ( my other primary hobby ).

A _long_ time ago I was *Galamb Borong* a few different places.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Elsewhere I am Klingsor (get it?)

Also, I desperately want to call myself Flash Ripcord, but have yet to find the perfect venue for it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Elsewhere I am Klingsor (get it?)
> 
> Also, I desperately want to call myself Flash Ripcord, but have yet to find the perfect venue for it.


Join a sky diving forum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Elizabethan composer hpowders as my tag has been my key to success for a long, long time on internet forums.

The best tag I've ever encountered by the way was from a really knowledgeable car guy on Edmunds known as "tagman".

By the way, I am "incognito" on the US Federal Income Tax forum.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

albertfallickwa on MacRumors forum.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not on any other forums.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Olorin i was in a forum that is no more.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Olorin i was in a forum that is no more.


Oh yeah, don't you hate that when a forum dissolves on you. I once was my real name on a forum that is no more.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone here at TC figured out that I was _johnQpublic_ at several older or now defunct Classical Music websites?


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

From the top of my head:
On another classical music forum (where I very rarely post) I am Überstürzter Neumann
On Chess.com I am Wally_Cribb
Apart from that I remember having also used Carnacki, Dagobert Trostler, Kuhlau and Luceafarul.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm Kopachris pretty much everywhere I go. I've been using this nick since I signed up for Lego.com when I was 8 years old.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm on twitter as andriax if anyone wants to follow me. I don't post much except usually when I'm over excited after concerts


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I use NYBrit on several forums. I also use PsychicWitness on Twitter.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

JACE said:


> I'm HutchFan on the All About Jazz forum, a reference to the jazz vibraphonist Bobby Hutcherson.


I am also Albert7 over on that forum as well .


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've encountered some posters from here on other forums using the same names. It's cool when I recognize them. 

I am either Weston or Weston Graves in most entertainment oriented web sites and virtual worlds. 

Venues closer to my real life occupations (the arts, science, Facebook, emails etc.) I am Alienart or just my real name, which is Kevin. 

I am Mindquake, MrBeethovenfan and Xenosaurus on a couple of less frequented venues.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Albert7 said:


> I am also Albert7 over on that forum as well .


No ******, Sherlock. :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I go by "SaucyPants" on several other forums. And "GumDropLollipop" on a few others, and lastly "Ooblahdee" on a few others as well.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

On an ex-fundamentalist forum, my name is Ashes. I think it's fitting.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd like to go by "Kathmandon't" on a travel forum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Götterdämmerung on a BMW forum.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

"Conquistador" on a Latin American pride forum—I go there to terrorize them . . . with my fingers and keyboard.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I used the name "swkazashi" for a year.

Samurai = s
Warrior = w
Kazashi = car's name [but sounds like a valid name for a samurai-warrior]


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds a bit like wakizashi.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Sounds a bit like wakizashi.


Ha, my good man. Never thought of it from that angle.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

pianississimo said:


> I'm on twitter as andriax if anyone wants to follow me. I don't post much except usually when I'm over excited after concerts


There's more than one andriax. Which one are you?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am also Albert7 on another forum as well now.


----------

